# Ceiling Joists for Garage



## eager2start (Jul 5, 2006)

111


----------



## JonM (Nov 1, 2007)

I have looked at your past 16 posts...they are all (except one) asking for advise about your house....seems to me you are a DIYer...:blink:


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

eager2start said:


> I would like to install a drywall ceiling in my garage but the existing four rafters are in terrible shape. It is an old home built in the 40's with a detached garage. In order for the ceiling to go up, I need to install joists. Any suggestions as to how I can install the joists (thinking 2x8's 16" OC). I could run them perpendicular to the roof rafters, which would make them easier to install, but then the load would rest on my garage door header. Do you think that would make my header sag in the long run? *What do you recommend I do?*


Call a contractor.....Simple.


----------



## eager2start (Jul 5, 2006)

111


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

eager2start said:


> Ok JumboJack.....You want to come out and give me a free estimate?


No...From the sound of it you want someone to tell you how to do it...I don't give lessons....


----------



## eager2start (Jul 5, 2006)

111


----------



## platinumLLC (Nov 18, 2008)

So you never responded to weather you're a DIY'er or a painting contractor? Pretty sure I know the answer to that. If you called me for an estimate I would give you an estimate, a price to do the job you want done. I will not give a detailed list(instructions) of the process of what how I'm going to give you what you want. I will give some small details of what is involved to justify my price but would not tell you how to do it. 

Why don't you go to www.diychatroom.com and ask your question there. They have some knowledgable people that will be more than happy to answer your questions. Good Luck. My advice=tear the whole roof off and install trusses and new roof and then drywall.


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

eager2start said:


> Don't you normally tell people what you are going to do when you give an estimate?


Not if I figure out they are just wanting me to tell them how to do it....lol


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

platinumLLC said:


> So you never responded to weather you're a DIY'er My advice=tear the whole roof off and install trusses and new roof and then drywall.


LOL.There you go.Now he can do it himself...:laughing:


----------



## eager2start (Jul 5, 2006)

111


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

eager2start said:


> I bet you would.....Contractors always want to do more than is required so they can charge more.


THEN DO IT YOURSELF HOTSHOT!:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## eager2start (Jul 5, 2006)

111


----------



## jkfox624 (Jun 20, 2009)

If it was me id just span some fur strips from side to side to hang the drywall on to eliminate some of the weight. Just scab em together in the middle somewhere, if they span a long ways you might wanna get some tie wire and hang em off the rafters.


----------



## BHR (Jan 7, 2009)

jkfox624 said:


> If it was me id just span some fur strips from side to side to hang the drywall on to eliminate some of the weight. Just scab em together in the middle somewhere, if they span a long ways you might wanna get some tie wire and hang em off the rafters.


 
This is good "solid" advise. Many of the home builders here do it this way all day long. Light weight and saves more trees :clap:


----------



## knucklehead (Mar 2, 2009)

eager2start said:


> I bet you would.....Contractors always want to do more than is required so they can charge more.


 You have been watching too much of Flip this house, It ain't that easy. What do you do for a living? B honest. I resent that statement. You are full of ****.


----------



## eager2start (Jul 5, 2006)

111


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

eager2start said:


> I bet you would.....Contractors always want to do more than is required so they can charge more.


That statement will be a great way to make friends here Mr. painter. When you finally make it to the correct forum as was kindly suggested please by all means feel free to insult the diy community also. When your 1940's garage is sagging and your drywall is falling down around your ears feel free to hire a high priced contractor to come and laugh in your face.

:jester:


----------



## willworkforbeer (Mar 7, 2009)

eager2start said:


> I'm actually a mechanical engineer working for an aerospace firm.


A number cruncher who cant build anything. Smarter then us lowly carpenters too huh?

A first year mechanical engineer student would know how to calculate how much weight that door header would hold.


----------



## knucklehead (Mar 2, 2009)

I didn't realize that when one types a bad word , it automaticaly comes out as ****. My apologies to the word police. Or whoever. Mother ****er


----------



## platinumLLC (Nov 18, 2008)

So you come to www.contractortalk.com for advice and then insult contractors? You are pretty stupid for being an engineer. Your mom didn't teach you any people skills?


----------



## JonM (Nov 1, 2007)

knucklehead said:


> I didn't realize that when one types a bad word , it automaticaly comes out as ****. My apologies to the word police. Or whoever. Mother ****er



That is not always true...you can still type the word "architect"...:whistling


----------



## rjconstructs (Apr 26, 2009)

what does 111 mean?


----------



## platinumLLC (Nov 18, 2008)

He was a diy'er looking for help and when he didn't get the answers he wanted he made some pretty stupid remarks. Then he went back and deleted them all.


----------

